# Hitchhiker writing 'The Kindness of America' memoir shot by motorist in Montana



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm guessing the chapter on Montana may not be flattering.

http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2...erica-memoir-shot-by-motorist-in-montana?lite


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think he needs to change the title of his memoir to "Random Acts of Violence in America".


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, some people are such jackasses. When the hitchhiker comes through Oklahoma we'll show him some southern hospitality.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

I find that ironic.


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

he should come to canada.. the states are dangerous..hey hey


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Update to this story: http://www.webpronews.com/kindness-hitchhiker-admits-to-shooting-himself-2012-06

What an A$$ ...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I hope he goes to jail for filing a false police report. Idiot


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I read the update. What a jagoff! "Dolin is nothing more than a product of his own bizarre hype machine." the article said it clearly. I don't know Montana law, and agree with you Spooky1, Dolin should've been charged at the very least with false reports, which resulted in an innocent man falsely being charged with the crime. What an a$$.


----------

